# I Don't Get It



## fsa46 (Dec 4, 2019)

I don't understand what going on. Almost the entire first page of the " Skeeter Pee" thread has only posts by crabjoe and myself with the exception of a few. Isn't anyone else making this stuff.

My first 5 gallon batch came out awesome and I'm going to make plenty more. I can't understand why there isn't a lot more members participating on this forum.


----------



## Machinist Nick (Dec 4, 2019)

Well I for one plan on putting on a batch this holiday season! 
I'll be sure to document the brew


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 4, 2019)

fsa46 said:


> I can't understand why there isn't a lot more members participating on this forum.



Participating on this forum and participating in that thread are two entirely different things. I’ve never made skeeter pee. But, maybe someday when I have the time and inclination I’ll crank out a batch. Just enjoying making wine from grapes right now. 

I would imagine a lot of folks are of the same mind.


----------



## 1d10t (Dec 4, 2019)

After doing 'the recipe' I was under whelmed. I think I can improve on my first effort but will probably wait until closer to spring.


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 4, 2019)

I make one or two batches of it a year. Pretty much just follow the recipe on the web, not much to say about it, except I always just add yeast, never the lees of another batch. Give it all away to my wife's family, they like sweet wines. I don't drink it myself.


----------



## fsa46 (Dec 5, 2019)

jgmann67 said:


> Participating on this forum and participating in that thread are two entirely different things. I’ve never made skeeter pee. But, maybe someday when I have the time and inclination I’ll crank out a batch. Just enjoying making wine from grapes right now.
> 
> I would imagine a lot of folks are of the same mind.



So sorry , I edited my post and corrected the mistake.


----------



## fsa46 (Dec 5, 2019)

cmason1957 said:


> I make one or two batches of it a year. Pretty much just follow the recipe on the web, not much to say about it, except I always just add yeast, never the lees of another batch. Give it all away to my wife's family, they like sweet wines. I don't drink it myself.



I also just added the yeast ( EC1118) and it went completely dry in 10 days. It was kept between 75-80 degrees during fermentation.

What I really like about this is after it's stabilized you can bottle in gallon jugs with different SGs and different flavors, and different degrees of lemon flavor. I just did search on this forum and members posted many ways to do that.


----------



## Johnd (Dec 5, 2019)

This is sort of like standing at the end of a buffet line and fussing at people for not selecting some particular offering to eat. It’s personal preference which threads folks choose to be active on, there are no implied or stated requirements for membership in the forum related to thread selection.


----------



## fsa46 (Dec 5, 2019)

Johnd said:


> This is sort of like standing at the end of a buffet line and fussing at people for not selecting some particular offering to eat. It’s personal preference which threads folks choose to be active on, there are no implied or stated requirements for membership in the forum related to thread selection.



I agree, but bring this is the " Skeeter Pee" forum, I thought there would be a lot more interest.


----------



## Johnd (Dec 5, 2019)

fsa46 said:


> I agree, but bring this is the " Skeeter Pee" forum, I thought there would be a lot more interest.



I hear ya, it’s been around a long time, lots of skeeter pee has been made. New and exciting to new folks just discovering it, maybe not so much after seeing it for years and years. Same thing for Dragons Blood, great recipe and results, just old hat.


----------



## fsa46 (Dec 5, 2019)

Johnd said:


> I hear ya, it’s been around a long time, lots of skeeter pee has been made. New and exciting to new folks just discovering it, maybe not so much after seeing it for years and years. Same thing for Dragons Blood, great recipe and results, just old hat.



Yup, I think you're right. The early posts,when Lon first came out with it was very active and unless you're a new member like myself have already tried it and decided if it's for you or not. It's like everything in life, you either like it or not. 

Put me in the "like" column, and although this forum might not be as active as it once was, I went through ALL 53 pages on this forum and got all the help I needed to come out with a wonderful drink.

So, I say thanks to everyone that contributed at one time or another and special thanks to Lon for coming up with it.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 9, 2019)

Just bottled another 23 cases this weekend. Customers love it. I think I made close to 350 gallons this year.


----------



## crabjoe (Jan 6, 2020)

LOL.. I guess most beginners have already made it and people that are familiar with wine making either don't care or they have no issues with how to make it.

BTW, I made a 2nd batch and I think I goofed. I think I double back sweentened. What I mean is I back sweetened expecting to bottle later that week. Things happened and when I got back to it, I forgot that I had already done it.. I added 5 cups of sugar to 6 gallons.. I didn't even take a hydrometer reading because I was thinking 5cups was good... Then bottled. Well I tasted what was left in the carboy after bottling and it instantly rotted my teeth.. Bwahahahaha..

I'm going to have to make another batch just to cut what I already have in bottles. And from now on, I'm always going to take a hydrometer reading before back sweetening anything.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 6, 2020)

crabjoe said:


> LOL.. I guess most beginners have already made it and people that are familiar with wine making either don't care or they have no issues with how to make it.
> 
> BTW, I made a 2nd batch and I think I goofed. I think I double back sweentened. What I mean is I back sweetened expecting to bottle later that week. Things happened and when I got back to it, I forgot that I had already done it.. I added 5 cups of sugar to 6 gallons.. I didn't even take a hydrometer reading because I was thinking 5cups was good... Then bottled. Well I tasted what was left in the carboy after bottling and it instantly rotted my teeth.. Bwahahahaha..
> 
> I'm going to have to make another batch just to cut what I already have in bottles. And from now on, I'm always going to take a hydrometer reading before back sweetening anything.



I have an easier thing to do than take that hydrometer reading and it's what I do for everything I do, I write it down on a piece of paper I have hanging around the neck of the carboy with whatever recipe I am using. I haven't forgotten to do really important steps, like adding potassium sorbate or adding kmeta (every couple of months) since I started doing this. @vacuumpumpman sells a carboy tag for just this purpose, if you are interested.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 26, 2020)

i looked around some but cant find it, and i have forgotten, what is Lon's last name?
Dawg


----------



## Johnd (Jan 27, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> i looked around some but cant find it, and i have forgotten, what is Lon's last name?
> Dawg



Been a while @hounddawg , hope you are doing well!! Here’s a link to a thread that might help you out........ https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/skeeter-pee.7265/


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 28, 2020)

thanks johnd, yes things got outta hand, it turned to work instead of peace of mind, now all the muckety mucks have forgot about me, so i have my slow pace peace of mind again, although i am willing to sell my brother, his mouth is why it went from therapy to grinding work. when i kick off they can divvy up my future stock pile,,, the airlocks bubbling, the wine pumps running, no one knocking on my door is music to my ears, anymore i get on here now and then just to read, this forum is in my opinion is the cream of the crop, as are the people,


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 28, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> although i am willing to sell my brother



Me too! I am totally willing to sell my brother. "Starting bid is $1.50. Do I hear two dollars? Two dollars? Yes, do I hear $two fifty?"

Sadly, that is as high as it went.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 29, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Me too! I am totally willing to sell my brother. "Starting bid is $1.50. Do I hear two dollars? Two dollars? Yes, do I hear $two fifty?"
> 
> Sadly, that is as high as it went.


AW you're trying to trick me,lol, ok i'll give you $20 to take mine,,,


----------



## Johnd (Jan 29, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> thanks johnd, yes things got outta hand, it turned to work instead of peace of mind, now all the muckety mucks have forgot about me, so i have my slow pace peace of mind again, although i am willing to sell my brother, his mouth is why it went from therapy to grinding work. when i kick off they can divvy up my future stock pile,,, the airlocks bubbling, the wine pumps running, no one knocking on my door is music to my ears, anymore i get on here now and then just to read, this forum is in my opinion is the cream of the crop, as are the people,



Well, whatever the reason, it’s good to see you kickin the carboys around again!


----------



## Ignoble Grape (Jan 29, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> I have an easier thing to do than take that hydrometer reading and it's what I do for everything I do, I write it down on a piece of paper I have hanging around the neck of the carboy with whatever recipe I am using. I haven't forgotten to do really important steps, like adding potassium sorbate or adding kmeta (every couple of months) since I started doing this. @vacuumpumpman sells a carboy tag for just this purpose, if you are interested.


Same here. Discovered I'm really bad at following through from scratch paper to spreadsheet on what I've done. I use my conference name tag holders. Tuck the paper in the plastic protector and done. Every carboy has a fun, colorful lanyard sponsored by a publishing company.


----------

